# Yahoo- American breeding standards cripple German shepherds (The Norman Transcript)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dear Dr. Fox: We have lost two precious, wonderful, beautiful German shepherds, apparently due to health problems. Both dogs suffered crippling hind-leg deterioration. In both cases, the overall strength in their hind legs and lower back appeared to simply give out.View the full article


----------

